# sponge-bob-viper-pants



## legionnaire (Aug 14, 2009)

I know as I don't keep DWA or snakes in general except by defalt:whistling2: I should push off and mind my owen bizz but is this guy viperkeeper for real? a nutter? or what??. Tell you what when my leg is mended I'll pop down to Southhampton and give him a 9mm headache save a snack the trouble.:devil:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

you will need to use 9mm dumdum or it proberbly wont work:lol2:


----------



## crabbyoldgit (Sep 17, 2009)

legionnaire said:


> I know as I don't keep DWA or snakes in general except by defalt:whistling2: I should push off and mind my owen bizz but is this guy viperkeeper for real? a nutter? or what??. Tell you what when my leg is mended I'll pop down to Southhampton and give him a 9mm headache save a snack the trouble.:devil:


 Behave-yourself Jim!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Hes just an inquisitive young chap, chillax!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you mean viperlover?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Guys, as much as he has upset the ‘apple cart’, I'm sure the forum doesn’t need endless new threads knocking the guy with ridiculous ways to rid of him. How can he change his ways if we continue to mirror his behaviour?

Come-on, we have given him advice on how to go about, lets give him chance to do so!

Dave


----------



## legionnaire (Aug 14, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> you will need to use 9mm dumdum or it proberbly wont work:lol2:


 Yer you are right pos. just hand him a Fer-de-lance? no he'll only tell us how to keep it.


----------



## legionnaire (Aug 14, 2009)

crabbyoldgit said:


> Behave-yourself Jim!


 Sorry boss too much wine:blush:


----------



## legionnaire (Aug 14, 2009)

mad martin said:


> I think you mean viperlover?


 God yessss sorry viper keeper :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## crabbyoldgit (Sep 17, 2009)

No probs. lad, igno. him chaps he's just p:censor: off at being c.b. with a brocken leg I'll go around after work and put him back in his box.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

at the end of the day we all know how irritating james can be but he has shown time and time again insults dont bother him so think were all wasting our time, im not sticking up for him as i think he needs to stop posting as much as everybody else does but hes 16 and living at home with parents who wont even let him keep non venomous so the chances of him getting anything remotely dangerous are very slim for the foreseeable future, iv spoken to him on facebook on a few occasions recently and tried to explain why everybody is gettin so annoyed with him and hopefully sooner rather than later it will sink in and he will realise that realisticaly keeping venomous is just a dream until he is alot older


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've honestly noticed a massive increase in activity in the dwa section in the past 2-3 weeks, especially topic views and replies. 
If I had something profound to say I'd be posting more topics myself but on the scientific part to dwa snakes I'm definitely not up near most of you guys for knowledge. 
I've been keeping venomous for 2 and a half years and you'd think I would've had something of interest to post...
If I had my way I would be doing loads of field herping around south america, africa and asia, not so much anywhere else. 
Maybe when I win the lotto...


----------

